# overheating only when driving



## Rotorhead (Feb 20, 2016)

THIS 200O NISSAN MAXIMA WITH 128,000 MILES OVERHEATS ONLY WHEN DRIVING A GOOD DISTANCE. AT IDLE THE CAR TEMP IS PERFECT, THE CAR CAN RUN AT IDLE FOREVER AND THE TEMP IS FINE. WHEN YOU BEGIN TO DRIVE A LITTLE WHILE THE TEMP BEGINS 
TO RISE. CHANGE BOTH THERMOSTATS , CHANGE RADIATOR WITH A GOOD FLUSH AND ALSO INSTALLED A NEW WATER PUMP. THAT DIDNT CHANGE ANYTHING. WHAT COULD THIS BE. THE ENGINE DOES NOT SMOKE NO WATER IN THE OIL. IM LOST


----------



## djkeim (Oct 8, 2007)

You didn't mention checking the electric cooling fan(s), which I expect this car has. If the fan does not come on, the engine will overheat. However, I would expect to see some engine temperature problems even at idle if the fan doesn't run, at least that is true for my 1987 Maxima.


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Combustion gas in coolant?


----------

